# Day/Night Moisturizers



## Ciara (Feb 4, 2007)

Question???
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Is there a real difference between day time and night time  moisturizers?
 If so, what are the benefits to using a "night time" moisturizer?

I only use to apply moisturizer in the morning until recently.  I've been using Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion.  I now use it for both day and night.

 What do you use?


----------



## martygreene (Feb 6, 2007)

Daytime products generally should contain SPF, whereas nighttime ones do not. Also, nighttime products tend to be a little richer, so they can sink in and do their thing while you sleep without worry about being too heavy/moist/slow to sink in/etc. for use with makeup.

I personally use MyChelle Revitilizing Night Moisturizer (Cream?) and Kiss My Face's Peaches and Cream AHA moisturizer, and use a separate sun protection product due to my sensitivities (it's prescription).


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

what do you think of that MyChelle night cream?  I'm just getting into them.  I'm using some of their pumpkin products now.  I used the Pumpkin Renew Cream on my face last night and woke up to really soft, supple feeling skin.


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm just getting into moisturizers, but yeah night ones are usually just too heavy to wear in the day, but give your skin that extra 'oomph' it needs while it's repairing itself at night.


----------



## monley (Jul 18, 2011)

Ciara said:


> What do you use?



 	Oh I love the Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel. Perfect for my oily skin


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 9, 2011)

Day creams are generally lighter feeling so they can be paired with things like makeup and SPF.

  	Night creams will be richer, and are sometimes higher in active ingridients because your skin repairs itself much more effciently while you sleep.

  	My day cream right now is Benefit be right radiant cream, and my PM cream is Ole Henriksen's Pure perfection. Example, i could never use the ole cream during the AM because its too rich, it has Lactic and Glycolic Acid in it (in a high enough quantity) which could make my makeup slough off or go on weird and i would also be extra photosensitive!


----------

